# Can you feel hard area where baby is lying?



## DaisyMai

Hiya all,

Can anyone else feel a real hard area where baby is lying?

I woke up one morning and felt my tummy low down,almost just above my bladder and an area probably about size of small fist was so hard!
It really freaked me out!
Its not there all the time, and its the side where i feel movement.Hes been laying there for weeks.
At times i can almost feel him squirming around or twisting.Lastnight when i had this feeling i put my hand there and im sure i felt movement!

I know 18 weeks is early, but been feeling movement for weeks on and off.
I'm also v.slim so guess this helps with feeling things.

x


----------



## kimbotrav

hi im only 15 weeks and i swear i can feel where my baby is laying eveytime ill feel my belly and put my dopler where the hard part is and theres the hartbeat :) xxxx


----------



## DaisyMai

Wow!

I find it quite strange to be honest! The first time i felt it i didnt even think about it been baby, thought there was something wrong with me!

But as i can feel movement aswell it must be him.
Also when the midwife felt my tummy the other week she said she could feel where he was.

x


----------



## wanna_baby

It happened to me this morning. I made a quick change in the position I was lying and I don't think the baby liked it or he got stuck or something...l write below my betty button, I felt him hard and knew that was the baby for sure... 
It was kinda good feeling to know where he is....


----------



## DaisyMai

It is a good feeling now im sure what it is.At first it really freaked me out!
Can't believe how hard it goes though, its a solid mass.when i feel him moving its so strong at makes me go 'ooo' :)


----------



## Vicki_g

I think my bubbo must regularly lie in the same position - I always feel the kicks on my left hand side, and my belly often seems rock-hard on the right where presumably s/he lies. The left is much softer so guess that's legs and bum. Very strange! Plus my left hand side always seems to be the one where I get the ligament and stretching pains, I must be growing a lop-sided baby! Probably find my bump suddenly starts sticking out from my hips or something.


----------



## purapura

I am pretty sure its the baby. I was sitting the other day and I felt him moving, looked at my belly and saw a little bump moving on my lower belly. I touched it, and it was quite hard. It is amazing, isn't it...


----------



## DaisyMai

I think its great to feel and see things before 20 weeks.

I must get OH to feel him, that will be amazing sharing it with him :)


----------



## kimbotrav

i have felt my baby from 11 weeks moving this is my 6th pregnancy but only have 1 child x


----------



## SiBelle

Absolutely! I can also tell where he is because sometimes there are heat spots on my belly. Yesterday, I felt his head against my hand. My heart melted


----------



## magicbubble

ive had that for a few weeks now - its started very very low down but now is about the span of my hand thumb to baby finger. :) oh i forgot what else i was going to say! :doh:


----------



## magicbubble

oh i know i was going to say i am not very slim - uk size 14/16 :) although when i tried some clothes on in primark the other day that seems to have gone up to an 18/20!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## HungryHippo

I'm not "v.slim" and I feel the same thing.................................................


----------



## mummy2lola

When I wake up in the mornings I can always feel where baby is,there were times when I couldn't turned over and I'd feel just above my pelvic bone and length ways was really hard and lumpy.now I have a hardness vertically depending on which way I have been laying and then get a kick to confirm xx


----------



## DaisyMai

Me too, at times its so low down i didnt think it could be baby!

I think now im used to it i will start to enjoy it

x


----------



## CamoQueen

Yes, my belly goes totally lopsided depending on what side my baby is lying on! Sometimes left, sometimes right, and sometimes waaaay up at the top of my uterus or way down low.


----------



## DaisyMai

I just woke up to go to the loo, then went back to bed.
Too late he was awake! :) I could then feel him low down, quite heavy and almost a little uncomfortable.As i place my hand there and rub, after a while he moves.
Decided to get up as he is well awake.

I cant believe how strong he is at 18 weeks, i almost feel this isnt right??

How does anyone else feel when this happens?

x


----------



## Cocoa

DaisyMai said:


> I just woke up to go to the loo, then went back to bed.
> Too late he was awake! :) I could then feel him low down, quite heavy and almost a little uncomfortable.As i place my hand there and rub, after a while he moves.
> Decided to get up as he is well awake.
> 
> I cant believe how strong he is at 18 weeks, i almost feel this isnt right??
> 
> How does anyone else feel when this happens?
> 
> x

Yeah my wee one is getting strong too! I remember looking at my stomach when lying down and one side of my belly was higher than the other, then it dropped! It was so weird! My husband can now feel it sometimes too - its just great!!


----------



## DaisyMai

Its nice when OH can feel it.I put his hand on my tummy lastnight to feel the hard bit, he just thought it felt weird! Here was me thinking he would be over the moon! lol

Although as much as i love it, im still feeling its kinda strange.Almost like he is trying to push his way out through my skin !

x


----------



## amy_1234

I have always been able to tell where my baby has been lying since about 15 weeks I used to wake up in the morning and my belly would be lopsided and thats where the baby was! I started to feel her kick at about 21 weeks but felt her movements a good few weeks before that x


----------



## DaisyMai

I think we are lucky feeling so much so soon :)

How low down have you felt baby?
I can feel hard area now v.low down, like where my hair line starts.I thought uterus was 1inch 1/2 below belly button?
But then if they sit on your bladder that is low down.

x


----------



## RaspberryK

I have been feeling baby move for 2 weeks now - since 16 weeks. I noticed it when i was laying down and my tummy was hard and sticking out more on one side and then it felt like a tennis ball rolling under my skin. I havn't had any flutters at all and no kick yet just this rolling sensation. 

x


----------



## DaisyMai

Tennis ball rolling is a good description.
This sounds daft but the first time i felt him with my hand it frightened me! I thought i had some kind of lump.It was that defined and solid that it didnt even enter my head it could be little one.
But now it appears in defferent places and comes and goes so must be him.

x


----------



## RaspberryK

Lol that's funny. I get a heavy feeling very low down pressing on my bladder and I get the lump mid way between my belly button and my bikini line but yesterday I felt the rolling feeling almost behind my belly button - when I was lying down. 

x


----------



## kelzyboo

When i lie down i can see and feel a little lump sticking out of the right side of my belly, quite low down and its baby's head!! I know because of the position hes been in since 18weeks and won't move out of lol but yeah i can feel his head sticking out of my belly, kinda weird really!! xx


----------



## DaisyMai

It is weird, especially when its your first.

I thought my parnter would find it exciting but he just said well you dont know what it is do you, could be anything.Placenta etc. Huh?! I just said you havent got a clue! lol

He also said the baby is in a sac and surrounded by fluid, so wouldnt be that close to the surface! I'm now panicking thinking ive not got enough fluid!!

It does feel v.close to surface.I am v.slim, do you think i should be feeling such a solid lump?

x


----------



## BabyBoo36

Hi girls. I'm a bit further on than you (29+2), and soon you will get to the stage where you can tell where various body parts are, which is even more exciting! I usually end up with Boo's head low down, bum stuck in my right side, and have now got to the stage where I get a hard lump "pushing" up high near my ribs, which is apparently a foot! DH has also felt this but Boo tends to move when we prod the foot, and then move it back later!

Also, just wait until they're getting too big to go transverse (lying across you), but they still try it. I spent 20 minutes sat bolt upright whilst trying to get my shoes off the other day because Boo'd gone transverse, and I couldn't bend down!!

x


----------



## daddiesgift

Im soo jealous :( I dont feel anything.I cant really tell whats hard and what isnt and im not big at all. One side is usually alot more sore than the other side. Sometimes I think I feel baby but then its gas or my stomach will start to rumble (even if im not hungry). I think ive felt two hard thuds, butterflies made three times and usually in the night im uncomfortable the most with ways I lay so I think thats baby? Every scan we've had baby is moving around like CRAZY and I dont feel anything. I really hope I do soon its making me depressed!


----------



## DaisyMai

Thanks Babyboo, i just cant believe how strong he is at just over 18 weeks!
Im going to be battered and bruised by the time im at your stage! :)

Can you remember what you felt earlier on?
Its like a tennis ball under my skin, its so prominent.Quite scary at times.
I get a heavy feeling, then feel him moving and i place my hand there and its rock solid!!

Im enjoying it of course, but cant help but think its too close to the surface.

x


----------



## kristin2011

I'm having twin boys and I'm 22 weeks and I can feel right about at my belly button area and I will feel where they are. I know that's what it is, because when they get to kicking I can feel their little kicks against my hand. It is reassuring to know where they are and to feel their little kicks lol.


----------



## Wolfie

ooh I noticed this morning in bed that my bump was harder on one side and then later after I'd been moving around that it was harder on the other. OH said it was the baby but I didn't pay any attention. It must've been, if that's what it feels like for others :)
Now, I'm just waiting to feel LO definitely move!


----------



## DaisyMai

Yep, sounds like baby! :) I'm sure you will feel little one soon....

I cant wait for my scan now, be interesting to see what hes getting up to in there! lol Sitting on my bladder mainly

x


----------



## BabyBoo36

To be honest, I got lots of "flutters" early on, that I didn't realise were baby at all! I had 2 occasions where I felt as if I'd gone over a bump in the road (you know when it makes your stomach "flip") which I now realise was baby flipping over. I only realised what I was feeling when I went for a specialist scan at Manchester (long story) and they took the time to show me where in my stomach Boo actually was, and showed me on the scan where he was punching my stomach, and it suddenly dawned on me that what I was feeling was actually baby! I was 19+5 at the time, but because I have a high anterior placenta, and Boo's my first, I'd not made the connection as I'd been told I'd prob be 25+ before I felt anything!

Even now, even though some of his kicks etc hurt, there's still nothing like feeling him jive away in there! :happydance:


----------

